# Betty is turning pink!!



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Or at least the fur on one side of her muzzle is.... could the be as a result of
her food..she is now on Wafcol Salmon and Potato? ( apparently flamingos are pink because of the prawns they eat..or so I'm told!!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

How is little Betty doing? is the scratching any better with the new food?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Clare

Good days and bad days..I was off for four days over Xmas and she was actually pretty good. She was back out with the dog walker yesterday and is really itchy again - I'm wondering if she has some kind of allergic reaction to the other dogs or something in the dog walkers van... only one thing for it - I will have to give up work - thanks for asking tho... everything OK with you??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin you make me laugh ... yes give up work and I will meet you for a dog walk in sunny Berkshire lol ... 

Ahh so Betty is a pink Cockapoo ... I must add a new colour to the My Dogs Life Cockapoo Coat Colour Catalogue ha ha ha ... I like the sound of a pink Betty ...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe given that with a name like Betty being often an old ladies name (every other woman at my great aunt's care home seems to be called Betty) maybe she went for a pink rinse to help her fit in. You'll have to give her a shampoo and set next!!

Have you checked if the dog walker gives her any treats as i know mine does sometimes and just wondered if they could be affecting Betty??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I can just see Betty in a hair net

Dog walker said she does not give treats....the puzzle continues..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh a pink rinse and a hair net .... now this is something I know all about  I love old ladies as much as my cockapoos...

Colin keep us posted on the pink tint saga ...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh a pink rinse and a hair net .... now this is something I know all about  I love old ladies as much as my cockapoos...
> 
> Colin keep us posted on the pink tint saga ...


Will do...not sure I'm loving the pink rinse...I might book her in for a blue rinse next time

There must be someThing about me and old ladies - I'm the one they always ask to reach something on supermarket shelves....can't think why


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It is their saliva that turns their coat a reddish/brown colour.

Dogs that have allergies or are prone to paw licking for example often have brown muzzles and feet ( My Monty does).


I think you have something to work on now Colin. If she has been ok with you but back to itching with the walker then it could be a connection.

It could be :
The places she is walking her to. Ask her to keep a diary of where she goes.

Something the walker wears? or uses that might be irritating to her- perfume? the washing powder etc.. she might use etc....

Maybe another dog? does she go out with other dogs with the walker?

Try and sit down with the walker and see what things you can eliminate.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Shirley, I hope you had a good Xmas...Betty does have a reddish brown around her paws and pads which I know can be saliva or yeast..but around the muzzle is really pink
I am at home again for the next four days so will see if itching subsides...I have been doing a daily diary with the dog walker for weeks ,recording where she walks on a daily basis to see if I can find any pattern...she does go out with other dogs... I am going to get my spotlight out and interrogate the dog walker for sure..


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Shirley, I hope you had a good Xmas...Betty does have a reddish brown around her paws and pads which I know can be saliva or yeast..but around the muzzle is really pink
> I am at home again for the next four days so will see if itching subsides...I have been doing a daily diary with the dog walker for weeks ,recording where she walks on a daily basis to see if I can find any pattern...she does go out with other dogs... I am going to get my spotlight out and interrogate the dog walker for sure..


Yes thanks Colin had a lovely Xmas - hope you did too 

If her muzzle is really pink it might be some dye they have used in the food?

The link does seem to be the dog walker. You could try doing the same walks as her and that way rule out the area?

Betty does love water too- so make sure wherever she is having a paddle in, is clean and not near farm land etc......

mmmmmmmm my thinking is that Betty is going off into the woods with one of the dogs she goes walking with !! Yep that's it  Betty is having fun and frolics in the woods with some other Mutt and the result is she gets the itchies!!! 

Maybe you need to put a secret camera on her and find out what she gets up to


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin stop flirting with the grannies in the supermarket ... ha ha ha .... you have such a caring face, how can they resist asking you  

Good point Shirley .. ref washing powder, purfume etc ... I guess its all about ruling each thing out when it coems to allergies xxx

I still like the idea of a pink cockapoo for the catalogue  only teasing .. still in a cheerful festive mood ...


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie turned pink when I went for a walk in Torquay, something to do with the soil!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> Good days and bad days..I was off for four days over Xmas and she was actually pretty good. She was back out with the dog walker yesterday and is really itchy again - I'm wondering if she has some kind of allergic reaction to the other dogs or something in the dog walkers van... only one thing for it - I will have to give up work - thanks for asking tho... everything OK with you??


Well it's official, Betty wants you to give up work! Perhaps it's something to do with the dog walker or that environment. It's a step closer to finding out the answer to the mystery.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has pale pink ranging to a deep red/brown/pink(if that makes sense) under her ears, some around her muzzle and around her girly bits. The colour developed as the beige/brown ears faded! Sue with Hattie - all the sheep here are red because of the soil as the mud is really red here.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Cara

I was wondering if it was a White dog thing as you see quite a lot of Bichons with pink tinges....the beige of Bettys ears is fading too..I always thought she would get darker but if anything she is getting whiter...perfect for these muddy days hope you and Izzy are ok - haven't seen you much on here lately..


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi
pepper was mostly all white when we got her but has now got apricot ears. She too got pink around her mouth but now has deepened to a dark burgundy!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Does it show up in photos?


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

OMG a pink cockapoo (u could start a trend Col)!!  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> OMG a pink cockapoo (u could start a trend Col)!!  xx


Not very good for my street cred tho which was already under severe strain having a White fluffy dog!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Not very good for my street cred tho which was already under severe strain having a White fluffy dog!!!!


Hey who needs street cred ... we are cockapoo owners, it doesn't get any cooler


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Not very good for my street cred tho which was already under severe strain having a White fluffy dog!!!!


Ha ha! I always laugh at my dad walking Betty as he's nearly 6ft 4in and walks my 5kg fluffy cockapoo in her red quilted coat!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hey who needs street cred ... we are cockapoo owners, it doesn't get any cooler


Yep,you are right my days of caring about such things are loooong gone....owning a cockapoo rocks.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Ha ha! I always laugh at my dad walking Betty as he's nearly 6ft 4in and walks my 5kg fluffy cockapoo in her red quilted coat!!!!!


Just goes to show how much we love em


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just goes to show how much we love em


Very true! I nearly had to steal Betty back from my parents this week as they love having her!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... its all about being happy .. and cockapoos make us happy  

Dont worry Colin .. you are not the only man to walk and love a cute cockapoo .. Ken has already told me he is walking his girls tomorrow and I better be ready to bath them on his return  and my Dad .. well he wont let me have Oakley back, he is cockapoo'ed too and talks cockapoo to everyone he meets lol .... life couldn't be better hey


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took my daughter for lunch in a pub today in Haywards Heath where she lives and of course took Betty with me.....I practically had to wrestle Betty of her to being her home......AND Betty was So good in the pub and sat still for almost two hours... those of you who have seen Betty will know what an achievement that is....of couse still lots of attention for miss BBN !!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I took my daughter for lunch in a pub today in Haywards Heath where she lives and of course took Betty with me.....I practically had to wrestle Betty of her to being her home......AND Betty was So good in the pub and sat still for almost two hours... those of you who have seen Betty will know what an achievement that is....of couse still lots of attention for miss BBN !!


2 hours Colin, now that's impressive! How did you get her to do that?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Chloroform .....not really...had a longish walk before hand but was amazed at how well she settled. I'm trying to take her too as many pubs as possible as want to take her to Austria in late spring or early summer but the hotel only accepts very well behaved dogs( that's my excuse anyway)!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Chloroform .....not really...had a longish walk before hand but was amazed at how well she settled. I'm trying to take her too as many pubs as possible as want to take her to Austria in late spring or early summer but the hotel only accepts very well behaved dogs( that's my excuse anyway)!!


Love the excuse!! I think i might use it too!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good girl Betty .... enjoy the pub life


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

kendal said:


> Does it show up in photos?


Hi Kendal

Just posted some photo's in the pictures section...would be interested to hear
what you think??


----------

